# هل يوجد طريقة



## خالد الاقرع (16 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الاخوة الافاضل 
هل يوجد طريقة لتشغيل اسبدنل بدون انفرتر
وتكون السرعة ثابته
*​


----------



## ابو بحـر (17 يونيو 2012)

أخي خالد تحياتي لك نعم يوجد موتور حفر نوع ماكيتا ممكن يركب علييه فرايز 6 ميلي و معه بانس إضافي 3 ميلي هذا موتور حفر يدوي و بسرعة واحدة و ممكن أن يعمل فترة طويلة من الزمن و على ما اعتقد انه يعمل مع ماكينة صناعة يدوية للأشياء البسيطة صغيرة الحجم


----------



## خالد الاقرع (17 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو بحر على ردك
اخي انا عندي اسبندل صناعة المانيا 
وانا اريد تشغيلة بطريقة مباشرة بدون انفرتر


----------



## ابو بحـر (17 يونيو 2012)

اخي الغالي إذا الحل عند أخونا طارق بلال حيث أصبح الموضوع ضمن إختصاصه تحياتي لك وفقك الله


----------



## h_s0404 (18 يونيو 2012)

اخى خالد ارجو ان لا تتعجل باتخاذ قرار والتجربة حتى لا تتلف الاسبندل الانفرتر يقوم برفع الذبذبات من 60 او 50 hzالى 25000 او اكثر او اقل واعتقد ان لابد من الانفرتر لتشغيل الاسبندل بكامل سرعتة وقوتة


----------



## خالد الاقرع (19 يونيو 2012)

h_s0404 قال:


> اخى خالد ارجو ان لا تتعجل باتخاذ قرار والتجربة حتى لا تتلف الاسبندل الانفرتر يقوم برفع الذبذبات من 60 او 50 hzالى 25000 او اكثر او اقل واعتقد ان لابد من الانفرتر لتشغيل الاسبندل بكامل سرعتة وقوتة



الله يستر لقد شغلت الاسبندل على 220 فولت لكن لا اعرف هل انشطب ام ما زال يعمل


----------



## DonSphinx (11 يوليو 2012)

في أغلب الظن السبيندل لن يتأثر و لكنه لن يعمل بالتأكيد لعدم توافر القدرة الكهربائية اللازمة.


----------



## bersto (17 يوليو 2012)

من اصعب الامور ع الانسان ان يقع بين اناس يفهمون اشيائ كثيرة - ما شاء الله- ويبقي عامل زي الاطرش ف الزفة فانا لست بمهندس ولا حتي عديت بالغلط من قدام كلية هندسة وكل ما ف الامر اني احب المجال ولكن بدون مصطلحات او قوانين لذا اوقات كثيرة بتوه منكوا ربنا يوفقكم يا رب


----------

